# Brisbane/Gold Coast/Sunshine Coast Spots.



## chrissychris (May 12, 2014)

Hi,

my mate and i just bought a fishing kayak each ( best thing ever bought ) well we went out last weekend to Jacobs Well for a first time out n about.It was
great fun and i can see myself getting fully into it.

The fishing wasnt great lol but still gave it a go.

Can anyone please advise us on some good spots to go to ?

Thnaks,


----------



## zoff (Sep 5, 2013)

Wellington Point has easy access.


----------



## chrissychris (May 12, 2014)

whats the fishing like out there ?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Describe your local threads:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65487&p=700435&hilit=describe+your+local#p700435


----------



## chrissychris (May 12, 2014)

indiedog said:


> Chris, depends on what you are chasing. Jacob's Well is a top place to launch from to target most estuary species. Like anything you've got to spend some time to learn about the area. Most of my fishing is offshore these days but I still have some spots down that way which I found through perseverance and just exploring all the channels etc. If you do a search of the trip reports here for spots in that area you'll find plenty of stuff however most won't give you exact detail, for that you'll have to think like a fish and just explore. A sounder in that area makes a big difference too.


cheers for that , im still very new to this and by the sounds of it i have alot of work to do , which im actually looking forward to doing


----------



## zoff (Sep 5, 2013)

chrissychris said:


> whats the fishing like out there ?


 Very hit and miss but have never not caught anything. Usually a few other kayaks out there and if there aren't any then it's going to be a hard paddle back with the wind in your face.


----------



## chrissychris (May 12, 2014)

il give it a go and try me luck


----------

